# Netbeans Autoformat beim Speichern



## Guest (14. Jan 2009)

HiHo,

auf der Arbeit nutzen wir Eclipse mit seiner Autoformat-beim-Speichern-Eigenschaft und bin dadurch ziemlich verwöhnt. Zu Hause arbeite ich aus gewissen Gründen mit Netbeans und wollte mal nachfragen, ob es evtl. ein Plugin o.ä. gibt, welches mich faulen Programmierer damit beglückt. Hatte schon gesucht, aber nur einen Netbeans7-Wikieintrag der Entwickler gefunden, wo es unter nice-to-have stand.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

Gibts meines Wissen nicht. Aber du kannst den Code, der gerade im Editor angezeigten Klasse per Tasten-Kombination so formatieren lassen, wie es in den Einstellungen dazu vorgegeben wurde. Dazu Alt-Shift-F drücken.


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2009)

Danke für die (mir schon bekannte) Info. Mir ging es wirklich um das Zwangsformatieren beim Speichern. Wie schon gesagt bin ich eben durch Eclipse ziemlich stark verwöhnt, da man während dem Debug-Betrieb "mal eben schnell" was ändert und beim Speichern sofort alles "gut" aussieht bzw. firmenkonform.


----------

